# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج Nokia Care Suite 5.0 v2012.22.1.3

## mohamed73

> New version of the Nokia Care Suite Product Support Tool 5.0 is available. It provides support for the Nokia Windows Phones (Lumia), the latest S40 series devices and all products supported by the latest Testing and Tuning tool . Installation package and latest version of User Guide Document are attached.  This new version of the Nokia Care Suite PST does not replace the Nokia Care Suite 4.0 (v.2011.50.2), but adds support for the new products and their features when installed on the same PC.  PST release 5.0 can be installed on the same PC with all current Nokia Service Software Applications, but simultaneous use with earlier PST version 4.0 is not possible  New features in the Care Suite 5.0      - PST and Multi SW updater is by default online when installing on a clean machine. Existing configuration file is not overwritten so in case you have PST and multi sw updater existing, please go to File -> Preferences -> Network to change the application startup mode. - Modifiable AT&T refurbish XML log files location is done. Log format and location can be selected in Preferences. - Better solution of CDMA support for refurbish log is implemented: An extra xml node is added to product configuration to determine the cdma device and create a shared plugin that will share this information to everyone who needs it. - CDMA Settings plug-in that can be managed with device specific feature configuration is done. CDMA info is shown only for: RM-802 and RM-836. - Support for .NET 4.0 is added. - Recovery instructions with device pictures for Nokia Lumia devices are added. - Battery level check for RM-696 is added. - Audio loopback test is removed. - Recovery plug-in is disabled for Prommer connections. Recovery has to be done via direct USB. - Minor modification to sw update logo is done. - Troubleshooting tool (Envira) is added to Care Suite Application Launcher. It can be now run separately - Product Code Change plug-in is renamed to Language Package Change. Please note that this plug-in doesn’t interact with Tucson so real product code change can’t be done with this plug-in. (Only selected software content can be flashed using this option.) - Selftests’ Overview text in UI is changed to inform user to execute self-tests in local mode instead of test mode. - Tone Generator tests are limited to Speaker and IHF (earlier Buzzer). - Support for new products: RM-714, RM-766, RM-767, RM-768, RM-806, RM-884. - Also, support for all products supported by the latest Testing and Tuning tool release are added in this release.  Changes & Error corrections from previous version  Please note:  Uninstall previous version (2012.12.5) manually before installing this version. Only the new Common Data Package Location (SR1315) is supported by default. If you need to use other Data Package Locations, they need to be added to the preferences manually. Do not use Care Suite 4.0 and 5.0 simultaneously. They can be installed on the same PC and launched from the Nokia Application Launcher but not run at the same time. If it seems that all features are not available on the left hand side of the screen, please click the small arrow next to the list. More features will be shown. This may happen if your screen is not maximized. Lumia / Windows phones will reboot when they are disconnected - please wait for the phone to restart Installation of FUSE drivers may take a long time. Therefore it is recommended that the Windows Automatic Driver Installation is disabled from the Control panel. Please go to Windows Control Panel -> System ->Advanced System Settings ->Hardware ->Device Installation Settings and select "Never install driver software from Windows Update" PC must be connected to network, meaning that Ethernet cable must be connected to PC and connection needs to be configured to work properly. PC must be able to connect to for example internal network, but it is not necessary that PC has an online connection to Internet.  Known errors & limitations  FLS-5 Drivers included in the installation package do not support 64-bit WIndows operating systems. Therefore Care Suite PST can not be used for servicing phones which use FLS-5 (USB_FBUS) connection. Please do not use diacritical signs when selecting installation path for NCS, especially on Windows XP Recovery or Refurbishment Flashing for Lumia Series Devices may fail on first atempt. Please try again, it works the second time around Automatic Application Update has been disabled. Pictures will disappear during Series 40 device SW Update. This is related to product specific data package configuration Asha drivers don’t install when devices are connected via USB hub (on win7). Hub works if user installs drivers first via straight USB connection.  Reporting errors (manual reporting)  • Care Suite has been activated to the Genius – tool so error reporting works the same way as for the Phoenix Service Software. Please include log files, detailed description on how to reproduce the problem and screenshot to the case • When reporting Nokia Care Suite errors, please attach application log files (if applicable). If error is reproduce able, please delete old existing log files, start service software, reproduce the error and then attach the log files to Genius case. Supported products:   RM-596, RM-601, RM-609, RM-626, RM-639, RM-640, RM-659, RM-662, RM-670, RM-675, RM-679,RM-691, RM-692 RM-693, RM-694, RM-696, RM-702, RM-704, RM-707, RM-714, RM-718, RM-724, RM-725, RM-730, RM-749, RM-750 RM-754, RM-761, RM-763, RM-766, RM-767, RM-768, RM-772, RM-774, RM-775, RM-776, RM-779, RM-781, RM-799 RM-800, RM-801, RM-802, RM-803, RM-806, RM-807, RM-808, RM-809, RM-810, RM-811, RM-812, RM-813, RM-819 RM-823, RM-827, RM-832, RM-834, RM-835, RM-836, RM-837, RM-849, RM-871, RM-884  Release history:  version 2012.12.5  New features: -Support for new products: RM-696, RM-724, RM-725, RM-802, RM-807, RM-810, RM-811, RM-827, RM-832, RM-833, RM-834, RM-835, RM-836, RM-849, RM-837, RM-871 -Full feature set enabled for RM-761, RM-763, RM781, RM-799, RM-800, RM-813, RM-807, -Multi SW Updater is enabled.(It is not enabled for all devices.) The recommendation is to use it with up to five devices that are the same model and start the refurbish to every device simultaneously. -CDMA Phone Info for Lumia CDMA devices is added. -CDMA phone info added also to refurbish log. -Recovery is enabled also for Nokia Lumia 800 -AT&T refurbish XML format is supported also in Multi SW Updater. -Camera configuration for RM-724, RM-725 is added. -FiRe online functionality is enabled -Life Timer display for Lumia devices is supported  Changes & Error corrections from previous version  PC must be on-line in a sense that at least Ethernet connection with internal network or other PC needs to be configured and working. Internet connection is not required. Driver installation for Fuse drivers takes very long time so windows automatic driver installation is recommended to be disabled. Go to: Control Panel -> System -> Advanced System Settings -> Hardware -> Device Installation Settings-> Never install driver software from Windows Update.  The necessary functionality of NokiaUsbReqTool.zip is integrated into this release. It is meant for resolving occasional Lumia refurbish failure on Windows XP machines. The root cause of the refurbish failure is that device driver installation can’t be finished in time on XP. Device gives timeout after 30 seconds. After driver installation has failed once, every retry will fail on the same port with the similar devices. With NokiaUsbReqTool.zip, serial number can be ignored with device PID. In practice it means that drivers will be installed only once per physical port.  When servicing Nokia Windows Phones / Lumia Series devices Microsoft Zune installation is not required anymore

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عارف اسماعيل

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمدالملحم

شكرا حبيبي على كل هده المجهودات

----------


## elmohandiss

merci bien mon frere

----------


## milyani1905

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## gharsallah

بارك الله فيك

----------

